# Transition



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi - I'm curious about my 10 month olds coat. She is a black tuxedo however as I've mentioned on here before she's started with a lot of white hairs - it's hard getting pictures to show but they are very prominent - just wondered are these guard hairs - do you think in your experiences she will get more or that they will fade?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I also am wondering. Bear is almost 1 year old now and he is starting to get a few stray whites, but not many.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Some black cockapoos do fade to blue/grey/silver - like the chocolate ones that end up cafe au lait creamy.
Both of mine have some white hairs on their back- but although they got a few they never got more...
I guess with Bear and Jazz we'll have to wait and see. I think what you need to know is whether their dads' had the fading gene....


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The Popster developed white hairs on her back but they never really developed in to anything (as yet anyway)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My mom has a three year old black poo with phantom markings. She lost a lot of the tan and she has white hairs like those that showed up but over all she is still black.
My friend has a black poo also who is give and the same with her. White hairs but still black. Where as my red poo willow developed the white hairs and then faded. 
From what I have read chocolate and red almost always fade where as black, unless it had something gene, won't really fade. Also the breeder knows which puppies will go silver. 
The first picture is penny and the second is Maggie and my blue Merle ozzy.
This is a good site about poodle colours.
http://www.allpoodleinfo.com/poodle-colors


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone xx ps love the pics they are beautiful x


----------

